# Solved: Google Earth Won't Work



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 6 month old computer running Windows 7 Home, 64 bit. I downloaded and ran Google Earth soon after I bought it but then it stopped working a few months later. Uninstalled and reinstalled serveral times but it still can't connect with one of the three servers. The message says it's being blocked but I even turned my firewall off to no avail. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

I would check with your ISP and see if they are blocking it. Since it worked before and now it doesn't, maybe they made some changes.


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks both of you. I've just tried my wife's computer (7 years old running Vista) which uses the same ISP and shares a modem and Google Earth loads and works fine on hers. I seem to recall there might be some file or register I need to delete in addition to running uninstall?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

captharry said:


> I seem to recall there might be some file or register I need to delete in addition to running uninstall?


Only if you have been hacking and tweaking your system. Otherwise it should install and run.

What have you been doing to this system?


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not into hacking and tweaking! I have just downloaded or installed many programs. I took the original anti virus off and downloaded Microsoft Security Essentials and I also use Threatfire. Can't think of anything else unusual.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What was your original AV program and did you uninstalled it properly?


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

You might be on to something! It was Bullguard and I only turned it off before in installed AVG. I realise now I should have uninstalled it first but I didn't uninstall until after I'd put AVG on. Since then , based on other advice, I took AVG off and went to MSE.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i have never had a problem running programs when using AVG


----------



## zbd21 (Mar 2, 2005)

I always use Revo Uninstaller to do a thorough job.

http://majorgeeks.com/Revo_Uninstaller_d5706.html


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

OK, I think I've tried most things. I've completely uninstalled Google Earth using Revo uninstall. I've then reinstalled GE with the firewall turned off and I says 'can't connect with servers'. I've run their diagnostic test which is supposed to check with kh.google.com, geo.keyhole.com & auth.keyhole.com. The test comes back saying maps.google.com and auth.keyhole.com were successful.

Any other advice please?


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

OK I've tried most things! I've completely uninstalled GE using Revo. I've tried to install GE with my firewall turned off and I get an erro saying 'can't connect with servers'. Running their diagnostics checks with kh.keyhole.com, geo.keyhole.com & auth.keyhole.com. The results are maps.goole.com and auth.keyhole.com were successful.

Any other advice please?


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I've had a result of some sort! This morning I tried the copy of Google Earth I loaded 3 days ago and it worked! I was so pleased I fired up your site to post the good news then GE stopped working! I've since established that GE only runs if Explorer is turned off! Normally, I would have explorer running all the time and this was preventing GE from connecting. Although there is obviously still a problem I can live with it. If I need GE I'll make sure Explorer is turned off. Unless anyone has any suggestions why Explorer 8 prevents GE working I'm happy to close this thread


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Just fire it up and it works just fine for me on a Windows 7 64 bit running IE8 32 bit.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I even went back and updated Google Earth and then open another session IE8 but this time the 64 it version and GE still works for me.


----------



## captharry (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks DaveA. Mine still gives me problems but at least I have a work around. Happy to close this thread now, I'm new to this so I'll mark it solved!


----------

